# Pet carrier recommendation?



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I quite like the look of this fabric one 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=429454147&pf_rd_i=468294

Or would a plastic one be better? 
Should I go for medium or large, decisions decisions!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have this one. I use it in the car. They did dig at the mesh the first two times they were in it. We really like it. Both Jake and Willow fit in the big one very comfortably. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you find they chew at the fabric? that's the only thing that is stopping me ordering...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had this one too, it was very good for travel, in the car etc - but puppy's do chew!
I used to crate ruby in it when she was very small - as she got her mouth stuck in the wire one when she was very small.
The only problem was that ruby used to be able to escape! 
She would work her teeth on the zip and eventually undo the zip all the way around, using her teeth like a tin opener haha
Eventually the zip bust, but if it used for what it is designed for, occasional and travel the it is ok.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I have this one. Its great as it folds down. Make sure you get the right size. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0043DEVIW/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1383755367&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We have one of these too for our 2 boys...they go in the large one together and there's oodles of room.  No problems with chewing (although we do usually put some toys in there to keep them occupied on their travels.) There is also a useful pouch to store stuff too. 

Oh yes, will also add that we got ours from ebay and it was cheaper than Amazon.  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Pet-P...den_Kitchen_Toasters&var=&hash=item35bd33e623


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought I soft crate for Piper. It's easy to move around from room to room which I did a lot the first month. She did and still does "chew and claw" at it. But does settle down. But has figure out how to escape from it. But good thing is it has two plastic loops the clips to the zippers. So Piper can't pull them down.

I don't plan on using the crate for the house much longer. It will only be used for travel.


----------



## anewlondondogowner (Mar 9, 2014)

*Pet carrier recommendation for the car*

I have a hatchback and would rather my new pup travelled in the car than in the boot. Can anyone recommend a soft carrier which can be secured with the seat belt and is a suitable size to last my puppy for a good while?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p....3&ei=e8UkU_T8IMa2hQer_oGIBA&ved=0CIICEKYrMBA

I took Nina everywhere in this. I think Grove got it too. Nina still loves it to this day. You can secure them in with their harness Nd leave the top open so they can look out. We used in car, at cricket matches, picnics, days out etc etc. Nina just got so comfortable with it. At a friends house when she was very small she got in and slept for two hours while we had a barbecue. We still use it. Lola hops in too in the car!


----------



## anewlondondogowner (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks good. I want something for the journey from the breeders but that could potentially last well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

anewlondondogowner said:


> That looks good. I want something for the journey from the breeders but that could potentially last well.


It's a great all rounder. You can close the top over so it's completely enclosed. Was great for bringing pup to vets too before all vaccines complete.


----------

